# 5670 hd and windows 7



## maxtrixkhan (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi i have just purchased and installed an asus eah5670 hd 1gb ddr5 graphics card 
and i have problems with windows display manager its always turned off so cant enable any aero function please help 
also the gameplay is not so smooth as i expected.
Graphic glitches are too many


----------



## giprabu (Nov 19, 2010)

i'm not sure about your 'aero' function..
regarding gameplay smoothness., whats your monitor's size ?


----------



## asingh (Nov 19, 2010)

Which driver you using.


----------



## Kudremukh (Nov 20, 2010)

Download and install latest drivers from asus site.


----------



## maxtrixkhan (Nov 22, 2010)

asingh said:


> Which driver you using.



i tried ati catalyst 10.10 e as well as 10.10d 
started with catalyst version bundled with my driver cd 
all ahd the same result 
however now after adjusting the video settings i got somewhat smoother pictures in videos 
i forgot to mention one thing previously
I CAN'T RUN WINDOWS EXPERIENCE INDEX SINCE INSTALLING THE GRPHICS CARD 
IT STARTS AND GOES WELL TILL ASSESSEMENT OF VIDEO PLAYBACK AND THEN A REPORT COMES UP AS IT FAILED TO ASSESS SO MY DEFAULT SCORE 
IS TILL 3.0 WHICH WAS OF MY PREVIOUS ONBOARD GAMING GRAPHICS (NVIDIA 7SERIES) 
PLEASE HELP


----------



## Kudremukh (Nov 22, 2010)

Inspite of using ati drivers, go to asus site and search latest drivers for your product. In my search I found 7 driver installer files under VGA for your EAH 5670 Grafix card.

                    Download and install latest version "Version 8.782", which is compatible for your product.
  Have a nice day


----------



## asingh (Nov 22, 2010)

@OP:
You full system configuration please.


----------



## maxtrixkhan (Nov 30, 2010)

Kudremukh said:


> Inspite of using ati drivers, go to asus site and search latest drivers for your product. In my search I found 7 driver installer files under VGA for your EAH 5670 Grafix card.
> 
> Download and install latest version "Version 8.782", which is compatible for your product.
> Have a nice day



THANK YOU MAN I V SOLVED THE PROBLEM WITH AERO MYSELF......
FEELS GOOOD 
BUT THE WINDOWS EXPERIWNCE INDEX STILL NOT COMOPLETING THE SCORE REFRESH 
SAYS PLAY BACK ASSESSMENT FAILED . 
I GUESS ITS A OS PROBLEM RATHER THAN DRIVER ISSUES 
IF OTHERWISE PLEASE TELL. 
IF YOU WANT TO KNOW HOW I SOLVED MY AERO PROBLEM CHECKOUT THE BLOG bon Voyage ....... I FOUND IT ABSOLUTELY useful.
OK MAN DO REPLY



asingh said:


> @OP:
> You full system configuration please.



WINDOWS 7 ULTIMATE 32BIT,
SAMSUNG 500GB HDD 
ASUS M2N68-AM SE2  MOTHERBOARD
AMD ATHLON X2 2.4GHZ 

*ASUS EAH 5670 HD 1GB DDR5 GRAPHICS CARD OC EDITION*

450WATTS POWERSUPPLY 
3 GB DDR3 RUNNING AT 600MHZ
SAMSUNG SYNCMASTER B2030 LCD DISPLAY (1600*900)
CONNECTED VIA VGA INPUT

kFX


----------

